# New Canon EOS-1D X & EOS-1D C Firmware Coming



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 22, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=14570"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=14570">Tweet</a></div>
<b>Canon Firmware Upgrades for the EOS-1D X and EOS-1D C Digital SLR Cameras Deliver Improved Creative Control and Convenience</b></p>

<p>Firmware Version 2 for the EOS-1D X is Based on Extensive User Input and Provides More Efficient Autofocus Performance in Low Light, Custom Controls, and Improved User-Programmed Functionality</p>
<p><b>MELVILLE, N.Y., October 22, 2013</b> – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, announces improvements in the functionality and convenient operation of the EOS-1D X Digital SLR camera and the EOS-1D C Digital SLR Cinema camera through new firmware scheduled to be available starting in January 2014 and November 2013, respectively. Firmware enhancements for the EOS-1D X Digital SLR camera are designed to provide photographers with greater creative freedom and speed, especially in sectors such as sports, wedding, nature/wildlife, and journalism, which often contain rapidly changing action, sometimes in low-light environments. Service enhancements for the EOS-1D C Digital SLR Cinema camera improve lens performance, lens status display, metadata storage, and audio recording.</p>
<p>“Canon constantly strives to provide our customers with advanced and innovative technology in our products,” noted Yuichi Ishizuka, executive vice president and general manager, Imaging Technologies & Communications Group, Canon U.S.A. “We understand the daily life of photographers, we listen closely to what they have to say, and we use their feedback in our constant efforts to improve existing products and develop new ones. The latest Canon firmware for the flagship EOS-1D X Digital SLR camera provides better automation to help photographers fine-tune how the camera operates moment-by-moment so users can concentrate on creativity and success. Filmmakers have also requested improved functionality for the EOS-1D C Digital SLR Cinema camera, and its new update delivers.”</p>
<p><b>Improved Operability for the EOS-1D X</b></p>
<p>Developed as the ultimate Canon EOS camera, the EOS-1D X Digital SLR is designed with foresight that enables its performance to be periodically improved with new firmware upgrades, helping to ensure maximum long-term value for owners and users of the camera. These improvements are engineered to support and advance the evolving creative needs and business imperatives of professional photographers and committed high-end amateurs. The features provided by firmware version 2 are designed for more efficient automation that takes the task of changing settings away from the “heat of the moment” and enables photographers to concentrate on creativity and obtaining valuable shots. Firmware version 2 upgrades and operability additions include a total of 10 features that are now new or improved:</p>
<p><b>AF Performance with Moving Subjects</b> – For greater creative control, additional parameters have been added to AI Servo 2nd Image Priority, enabling users to adjust these settings for more accurate AF performance according to the situation at hand. Photographers can fine-tune the balance between prioritizing focus versus the framing rate for the second and subsequent shots in a burst.</p>
<p><b>Enhanced AI Servo AF Performance in Low Light Conditions</b> – The AI Servo focusing algorithm has been improved to allow more time for light sampling during AF activation prior to shutter release, enhancing AF performance in low-light situations. Additionally, initial AF control is now based on the new “+2 focus priority” setting of AI Servo 2nd Image Priority, which has higher distance measurement capabilities under low-light conditions. Upon full depression of the shutter button, settings from AI Servo 1st Image Priority take over and then settings from AI Servo 2nd Image Priority are applied on any subsequent images in the burst. This increases the probability that the first image in a burst sequence will be as sharp as possible.</p>
<p><b>Improved Acceleration/Deceleration Tracking Parameters</b> – To improve tracking performance of fast-moving subjects that fill the frame, additional parameters for acceleration/deceleration tracking in AI Servo AF have been added to provide photographers with more precise control when photographing rapidly moving subjects that accelerate or decelerate quickly or unexpectedly. In response to feedback from professional photographers, these new settings have been added to handle larger differences in speed (i.e., the rate of change in image magnification) compared to the previous firmware.</p>
<p><b>Selection of Initial AF Point While Shooting in 61-Point Auto Selection AF</b> – This new option in the AF Menu provides more continuity when switching to 61-Point Auto Selection AF from any other AF Point Selection mode. The option maintains the AF point selected from the previous Selection mode as a starting point for 61-Point Auto Selection AF. It also maintains the ability to change to a pre-programmed AF point when changing the Selection mode. This time-saving option is designed to help eliminate the need to stop and think, and helps photographers to customize their individual shooting style.</p>
<p><b>AF Point Switching According to Camera Orientation</b> – In addition to programming the EOS-1D X camera to automatically switch to a different AF point and area selection mode based on camera orientation, firmware version 2 adds the option of programming only the AF point according to camera orientation (horizontal, grip up and grip down). This new ability to select up to three different AF points according to camera orientation allows for greater customization of the camera to specific shooting styles.</p>
<p><b>Expanded Minimum Shutter Speed in Auto ISO</b> – In response to user feedback, this improved functionality in Auto ISO enables photographers to select a minimum shutter speed as high as 1/8000th of a second to freeze moving subjects.</p>
<p><b>Exposure Compensation in Auto ISO with Manual Mode Set</b> – This new function enables photographers to manually set a desired shutter speed and aperture, use Auto ISO to control the exposure, and use Exposure Compensation to adjust the exposure for challenging lighting conditions (e.g., a very dark or very bright background). This new function can be activated through the Quick Control Dial or by using the Main Dial while pressing the SET button.</p>
<p><b>Toggling Between Alternate Camera Settings</b> – EOS-1D X camera users can now toggle between three groups of camera settings instantly by pressing the shutter button, AE Lock button [*] or the AF-ON button. Selectable settings that can now be assigned to the AE Lock and AF-ON buttons via Custom Controls include:</p>
<ul>
<li>Currently selected AF point vs. pre-registered AF point</li>
<li>AI Servo AF configuration sets (Case 1 through Case 6)</li>
<li>One-Shot AF vs. AI Servo AF</li>
<li>Currently selected drive mode vs. 14 fps Super High Speed drive mode</li>
</ul>
<p>With these new options, photographers can reconfigure their EOS-1D X camera on the fly, while keeping their eye on the viewfinder to maintain concentration on the shot they are trying to get. For example, the camera could be set up for One-Shot AF and single shot drive mode on the shutter button, AI Servo AF in Case 1 with high-speed continuous drive mode on the AE Lock button, and AI Servo AF in Case 4 with super-high-speed 14 fps continuous drive mode on the AF-ON button.</p>
<p>Same Exposure for New Aperture in Manual Mode – This new firmware feature provides users with the ability to maintain consistent exposure levels in Manual mode when the aperture changes, for example when a photographer shoots at maximum aperture with a variable-aperture lens (such as the Canon EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6L IS USM telephoto zoom) or when using a lens equipped with built-in extender (such as the EF 200-400mm f/4L IS USM Extender 1.4X). The feature gives users the option to have the camera adjust the shutter speed or the ISO to compensate for the aperture change.</p>
<p>Display Protected Images Only – Users can now page through protected images only via an option on the main dial. This feature already exists with rated images, and is an expansion of that capability.</p>
<p><b>Enhancements for the EOS-1D C</b></p>
<p>A versatile, self-contained 4K cinema camera as well as a robust still photography camera, the Canon EOS-1D C will also benefit from a new service update that further enhances the performance of this unique imaging device.</p>
<p><b>EF Lens Communication</b> – The new service update for the EOS-1D C Digital SLR Cinema camera will enable Canon EF-mount Cinema lenses to store lens metadata in the video recorded by the camera. Furthermore, Canon EF-mount Cinema lenses will be supported by Peripheral Illumination and Chromatic Aberration Correction functions, helping to improve overall image quality [1].</p>
<p><b>Audio Recording</b> – In response to user requests, audio on the EOS-1D C camera has also been enhanced. Currently audio recording is limited to a MIC input, but the forthcoming service update will permit selection of LINE or MIC input, allowing use of a wider variety of external audio sources.</p>
<p><b>New Firmware Release Schedules and Installation Procedures</b></p>
<p>Firmware version 2 for the EOS-1D X Digital SLR camera is scheduled to be posted on the Canon U.S.A. website in January 2014. Users will be able to download and install the new firmware on their own, or have it installed by an authorized Canon Factory Service Center. For more information please visit: <a href="http://www.usa.canon.com/eos1dxfirmware">[url=http://www.usa.canon.com/eos1dxfirmware]www.usa.canon.com/eos1dxfirmware[/url]</a>.</p>
<p>The update for the Canon EOS-1D C Digital SLR Cinema camera is scheduled to be available November 2013, and will be installed at no charge as a service upgrade that requires the camera to be sent to an authorized Canon Factory Service Center. For more information please visit: <a href="http://www.usa.canon.com/CinemaEOSFirmwareUpdate">[url=http://www.usa.canon.com/CinemaEOSFirmwareUpdate]www.usa.canon.com/CinemaEOSFirmwareUpdate[/url]</a>.</p>
```


----------



## Etienne (Oct 22, 2013)

"Exposure Compensation in Auto ISO with Manual Mode Set"

Great feature ... add to 5DIII please


----------



## Drizzt321 (Oct 22, 2013)

Etienne said:


> "Exposure Compensation in Auto ISO with Manual Mode Set"
> 
> Great feature ... add to 5DIII please



Yea, I was looking at a lot of the AF features that are being added...and I'm wondering if any of them will ever come to the 5d3, despite it having the same basic AF system in it. 

"Please sir, may I have a firmware update?"


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 22, 2013)

Etienne said:


> "Exposure Compensation in Auto ISO with Manual Mode Set"
> 
> Great feature ... add to 5DIII please



Yes, it's only taken them like 10 years to dribble out working ISO. Every other maker has had it working even in Rebel-level lines. Why does Canon marketing need to make this some astonishing 1DX-level only feature? Nobody will actually buy the 1DX just for that so all it does is make Canon marketing look obnoxious and it antagonizes and already jumpy user base.

And why are the AF fixes not also coming out in an updated 5D3 firmware?? If 5D3 is supposed to have the same AF (other than the RGB metering assist stuff) why should it not get updated? While it does one shot AF very well, there are odd times that it does fail for AI Servo when you really think it maybe should not.

(granted it would be hard to install a new 5D3 firmware until ML got RAW video hooked into the new firmware though)

It's awesome for the 1DX users though!


----------



## Skulker (Oct 22, 2013)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Yes, it's only taken them like 10 years to dribble out working ISO. Every other maker has had it working even in Rebel-level lines. Why does Canon marketing need to make this some astonishing 1DX-level only feature? Nobody will actually buy the 1DX just for that so all it does is make Canon marketing look obnoxious and it antagonizes and already jumpy user base.
> 
> And why are the AF fixes not also coming out in an updated 5D3 firmware?? If 5D3 is supposed to have the same AF (other than the RGB metering assist stuff) why should it not get updated? While it does one shot AF very well, there are odd times that it does fail for AI Servo when you really think it maybe should not.
> 
> (granted it would be hard to install a new 5D3 firmware until ML got RAW video hooked into the new firmware though)



Well we got to the third response before someone took a negative point of view.


----------



## Ewinter (Oct 22, 2013)

Skulker said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, it's only taken them like 10 years to dribble out working ISO. Every other maker has had it working even in Rebel-level lines. Why does Canon marketing need to make this some astonishing 1DX-level only feature? Nobody will actually buy the 1DX just for that so all it does is make Canon marketing look obnoxious and it antagonizes and already jumpy user base.
> ...


^this. They could be announcing the new, amazing 1.1DX! Same price as 1DX at launch with working firmware.
Free 430EX II on preorder!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 23, 2013)

Skulker said:


> Well we got to the third response before someone took a negative point of view.



Given the attitudes of some on these forums, I'm sort of surprised it took that long... :


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 23, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> *Expanded Minimum Shutter Speed in Auto ISO
> Exposure Compensation in Auto ISO with Manual Mode Set
> EF Lens Communication
> Audio Recording*


Fyi: All these above features are already available with Magic Lantern for the rest of us  ... http://www.magiclantern.fm/forum/index.php?topic=8931


----------



## Etienne (Oct 23, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > *Expanded Minimum Shutter Speed in Auto ISO
> ...



Firmware is still in alpha dev for 5DIII. I've been waiting for a beta release
Getting impatient, might try the alpha


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 23, 2013)

Etienne said:


> Firmware is still in alpha dev for 5DIII. I've been waiting for a beta release



I'd say 5d3 is very near beta, 6d is really alpha - but expect an occasional crash on these (= remove battery) and don't use on weddings  ... the only real issue is that you cannot remove the bootflag if you've set it to enable ml, if that matters to you and you have panic Canon service seeing you're using ml.


----------



## Etienne (Oct 23, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > Firmware is still in alpha dev for 5DIII. I've been waiting for a beta release
> ...



"bootflag"... I don't even know what that means. I have an EOS-M, and might experiment with that first


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 24, 2013)

Etienne said:


> "bootflag"... I don't even know what that means. I have an EOS-M, and might experiment with that first



Sorry, I assumed you already had a look at the ml faq "How to install it": To run ml, you first need to run a tiny, special firmware update that just does only one thing - it sets a "bootflag" inside your camera, after that the Magic Lantern addon firmware is run from your sd/cf card (and only from there). So if you put in another card without ML, your camera is indistinguishable from before. 

ML also provides a way to remove the bootflag again, so that Canon service is not able to tell that you were running ml at all - but this doesn't work on the 5d3 yet, they haven't come around to it. But there is no known case where Canon said running ML voids the warranty, so it doesn't matter, but it's fair to mention this point.


----------



## Etienne (Oct 24, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > "bootflag"... I don't even know what that means. I have an EOS-M, and might experiment with that first
> ...



Thanks! It would be comforting to know that this flag could be reset


----------

